# Travel to USA from EU



## loveinitaly (Mar 17, 2010)

I moved to Italy last summer, and found a great job (under the table) so decided to stay past the 90 days. I would like to go back to America to visit family & friends but am afraid of the immigration rules. I have been told traveling through Switzerland is the best option to avoid having problems. Can anyone give advice?
Many thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm curious about the reasoning behind the "traveling through Switzerland" advice.

Chances are, no one will bother you about overstaying the 90 days on your way out of the country. It's when you return that they might notice that you don't have an exit stamp - or maybe not.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## loveinitaly (Mar 17, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm curious about the reasoning behind the "traveling through Switzerland" advice.
> 
> Chances are, no one will bother you about overstaying the 90 days on your way out of the country. It's when you return that they might notice that you don't have an exit stamp - or maybe not.
> Cheers,
> Bev


someone told me that if you travel in/out of Switzerland because they are not EU, that it will be easier re-entering. i am not worried about leaving the EU, i am more worried about getting back into italy. 

so i was told to fly back into Switzerland, then train to italy to avoid immigration?
thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

loveinitaly said:


> someone told me that if you travel in/out of Switzerland because they are not EU, that it will be easier re-entering. i am not worried about leaving the EU, i am more worried about getting back into italy.
> 
> so i was told to fly back into Switzerland, then train to italy to avoid immigration?
> thanks so much for your help!!


Although Switzerland is not technically EU, they are part of the Schengen agreement, and technically they should check your passport on entry to Switzerland to see that you are eligible for another 90 days. 

Practically speaking, I'm not sure any of the European countries really checks things that carefully on entry when it comes to Americans. But if you need to "prove" your status once you're in Italy, it's the lack of the exit stamp that could trip you up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## henriette87 (Mar 20, 2010)

actually,i don't think u will have problems because u come from America not from saudi arabia or pakistan etc etc


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The airline is supposed to check your right to come into the country. That's why it some times seems like nobody is paying attention.


----------



## Hwiggy (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never heard of an airline checking the right to enter that is what customs is for? When you entered did the customs officer scan your passport or just stamp it? Chances are if it was only stamped they are not going to be looking for any exit stamp when you re enter anyway. If it was scanned then there will be a record of your entry but no record of exit. So if you get scanned again when you enter you will most likely get questioned. I have never had my passport scrutinised in any way coming or going, they just look at my photo and exp date, stamp me and let me go. I do have all neccessary docs to be here but they never get even a glance from customs (or airlines). If you go home you can go to your local Italian comsulate and apply for a visa to re enter, it takes less than a week to get back. I had to have a visa to come here then applied for a permesso di sigornio once I arrived which gives permission to stay and work for different amounts of time dependant on what you get approved for. (6 months-2 years, then you reapply)On another note when my husband and I moved here we drove from the UK, the only place that had a customs entry check was France, we went all the way through France, into Switzerland then into Italy and never came across another check point. I was actually shocked that there wasn't one?!


----------



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Although Switzerland is not technically EU, they are part of the Schengen agreement, and technically they should check your passport on entry to Switzerland to see that you are eligible for another 90 days.
> 
> Practically speaking, I'm not sure any of the European countries really checks things that carefully on entry when it comes to Americans. But if you need to "prove" your status once you're in Italy, it's the lack of the exit stamp that could trip you up.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hum, my husband, who is American, was sent back from Heathrow when he came to visit me completely legitimately (no over stays or anything) before we were married (detained overnight in a cell with illegal immigrants, not allowed to see me and flown back the following day, the full shebang!), because the customs officer didn't "think" he'd go back at the end of his stay. I doubt they're anywhere near as severe as this in Italy, but it's dangerous to bank on your nationality.


----------

